# My Pictorial walk  around the river banks today ..come join  me



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Today I took a walk down at the river and the canal..Our boat is moored down there..  but I didn't unlock the boat today.. so there's no pics of our boat this time

Instead I took a walk along the riverside, and stopped at 2 different riverside pubs, at either end of the canal towpath... the canal.. runs alongside towpath, and woodland, and residential homes, and a boat and yacht club... , there's small sidestreams  and creeks along the way as well as larger boating lakes, and boating canals . Stopping once at each pub for a cold drink... and my walk which took in about 3 miles total.. took me about 2 hours.....there's many more rivers and lakes around here, this is just one area...
  My first visit was to the Weirs which I've posted before here some of you will remember .. and the first pub... ..

You can see the pub on the riverside on the other side of the pedestrian bridge


















The old workings of the weir..now redundant...






...and the first riverside pub.... rear outside dining area overlooking the jetty and the river..


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 15, 2022)

Beautiful photos and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Today I took a walk down at the river and the canal..Our boat is moored down there..  but I didn't unlock the boat today.. so there's no pics of our boat this time
> 
> Instead I took a walk along the riverside, and stopped at 2 different riverside pubs, at either end of the canal towpath... the canal.. runs alongside towpath, and woodland, and residential homes, and a boat and yacht club... , there's small sidestreams  and creeks along the way as well as larger boating lakes, and boating canals . Stopping once at each pub for a cold drink... and my walk which took in about 3 miles total.. took me about 2 hours.....there's many more rivers and lakes around here, this is just one area...
> My first visit was to the Weir.s which I've posted before here some of you will remember .. and the first pub... ..
> ...


Wow, @hollydolly! These photos are beautiful and amazing! Thanks for sharing and describing them, too!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

The third pink parasol from the far left is where I sat with my ice cold coke.. and watched as day trippers in a  little narrowboat which are available for hire further up the river pulled in for a drink. It's usual for a family or about 6 friends to hire a boat for a day or half day.. but it made me laugh when this pulled up, and 12 of them got off...  they weren't quite sure how to moor up.. and I was about to tell them, but I thought I might hurt some male pride, because the girls were in the galley, so I didn't say anything..











..and the view back across the bridge to the Weir...





 then  inside the pub...







More later.. I'm having trouble with the Photo uploader...


----------



## Jace (Jun 15, 2022)

How picturesque...lovely..

How lucky you are too live in a tranquil setting...

Where so many live in a_ concrete jungle._


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

Lovely!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2022)

Beautiful scenery and area Holly, excellent photography too!  Thanks for sharing, brings a bit more sunshine into our day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks folks.. pleased you enjoyed them..  once I get postimage to accept my photos again, I'll post more but for now there's a glitch..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Jace said:


> How picturesque...lovely..
> 
> How lucky you are too live in a tranquil setting...
> 
> Where so many live in a_ concrete jungle._


Did you know that Britain  is the 3rd most populated Island  in the world ?.... still lots of lovely places to visit tho'... 

https://www.istitutofalconieri.com/dbdoc/the-british-isles-uk-the-flag_77.pdf


----------



## Blessed (Jun 15, 2022)

Okay, I have booked the flight, you need to get the guest room ready! LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Another corner of inside the pub...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and out front.. ..






..a hundred yards along the canal bank, there was another small hire boat with a group of senior ladies   being told sternly to listen to instruction by a very bossy man in his 80's... and they giggled like teens all through it..






... and now for  a stroll along  the towpath..crossing over  the next bridge , watching the swan family being fed from someone' garden..





..and residential properties on the opposite bank , most of them with their own boats at the bottom of their garden...


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 15, 2022)

Nice!  Thanks for this.

A beautiful place, and you are quite a good photographer!


----------



## Blessed (Jun 15, 2022)

I am sure there are many beautiful areas to see here.  I have only seen a few, so far.  It must be wonderful to live in such a place.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

..another day tripper narrowboat, much larger than the last ones.. people usually have lunch on this one..





Lots of private  Narrowboats moored along the canal. Some have permanent residents, others are weekend retreats and holiday boats..





 The narrowboats are not permitted to moor up on the same side as the residential houses..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Nice!  Thanks for this.
> 
> A beautiful place, and you are quite a good photographer!


quite a good photographer..lol...


----------



## Blessed (Jun 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Did you know that Britain  is the 3rd most populated Island  in the world ?.... still lots of lovely places to visit tho'...
> 
> https://www.istitutofalconieri.com/dbdoc/the-british-isles-uk-the-flag_77.pdf



Thanks for the link, learned a lot.  I really like the way the Union Jack is put together!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

...off to the sidestream.. and creeks... and my walk back towards the second riverside pub..














..and mrs Duck and her 14 kidlings... ....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

past the tennis court...






the cricket green being mowed...





the road in front of me.. as I walked.. pub just 5 minutes away






..and a passing London Commuter train..


----------



## Phynix (Jun 15, 2022)

This is beautiful!! Thank you for sharing!! I would love to walk there every day,!  And stop at the pubs!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

One last look at the ducks...






Through the park..





 get my ice cold coke from the second riverside bar...





..and go and sit in the garden overlooking the river.. about a mile from where we first started...






hope you all enjoyed the journey call back soon, and I'll buy you a drink...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2022)

Did you happen to notice them along your way, Holly?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

everytime I post boat pics someone always posts the Hyacinth video... the are where they are supposed to live is nowhere near this part of England..


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> everytime I post boat pics someone always posts the Hyacinth video... the are where they are supposed to live is nowhere near this part of England..


Tsk, no need to be factual.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 15, 2022)

@hollydolly. appreciate the invite...

this armchair vagabond really, really, REALLY enjoyed your photologue.

thanks for sharing...


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

@hollydolly Thank you so much for taking us with you, the photos are gorgeous.
I am totally in love with those beautiful weeping willows.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> quite a good photographer..lol...


Speaking as someone who tries, but is not I think  you are.  Your pictures are always well composed and sharp.  Your lighting is always good.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Tish said:


> @hollydolly Thank you so much for taking us with you, the photos are gorgeous.
> I am totally in love with those beautiful weeping willows.


you and me too Tish..I love the weeping willows, we are lucky to have so many of them


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Just noticed in the first interior pub pic you might be thinking the backs of some of the seats are dirty..they're not , the chairs are made of Suede  and leather... so they look patchy as soon as they're touched


----------



## Leann (Jun 15, 2022)

Wow, what a beautiful series of photos and, as others have said, they are clear, crisp and so well-composed. Makes me want to pack my bags and move there!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Leann said:


> Wow, what a beautiful series of photos and, as others have said, they are clear, crisp and so well-composed. Makes me want to pack my bags and move there!


Leann... and remember this is only a round trip walk of 3 miles, and one mile as the crow flies, point to point..pub to pub... as you've seen with many of my other pics of the countryside, and the towns, and our farms and woodland  ...sooo many  quaint villages and village pubs... and photos of the city... I just don't know why it's taking you so long to move here...


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 15, 2022)

Brilliant photos, thank you, I'll get the next flight out and join you for a beer..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Brilliant photos, thank you, I'll get the next flight out and join you for a beer..


see ya when you get here..I'll get them in...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks for sharing. It feels cooler just looking at the picture


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 15, 2022)

Beautiful nature pics Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Thanks for sharing. It feels cooler just looking at the picture


lol...it's so not cool ...it's 12.40am, and it's so hot in here despite my fans blasting cold air, it's too hot for me to sleep and I have to be up at 7am..


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2022)

"Minding the ducks......!"


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 15, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Did you happen to notice them along your way, Holly?


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 15, 2022)

Beautiful pics @hollydolly.  They always take me to another place.

You should consider making a video tutorial of your walking tours on Youtube.  You could make a fortune!


----------



## Jules (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks for sharing your day in this beautiful area with us.

Is there any issue of flooding onto these lovely lawns?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Jules said:


> Thanks for sharing your day in this beautiful area with us.
> 
> Is there any issue of flooding onto these lovely lawns?


You're welcome Jules, and No issue at all.... unless there was to be Biblical rains...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Beautiful pics @hollydolly.  They always take me to another place.
> 
> You should consider making a video tutorial of your walking tours on Youtube.  You could make a fortune!


Pleased you enjoyed them ... perhaps I'll do a walking tour one day... you never know..


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 16, 2022)

Thanks  for the tour Holly.

My  cousin  only sends me photos of where & his wife go to.
And some of their  tiny back yard that's so neat & well kept .
I send  him back  photos of my messy  yard &  the back field.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2022)

I love England.  Fancy pubs you go to ma'am!  Hardly like Oranges & Lemons!  What are you going to do with your boat?  Keep or sell?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I love England.  Fancy pubs you go to ma'am!  Hardly like Oranges & Lemons!  What are you going to do with your boat?  Keep or sell?


Very few spit and sawdust pubs left now... those that are tend to be in the city suburbs ... 

Not my boat sadly..it's his...


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 16, 2022)

I'd just like to add my thanks  to all the others, your post is very enjoyable, you are lucky to live where you do.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> I'd just like to add my thanks  to all the others, your post is very enjoyable, you are lucky to live where you do.


thank you Jackie, pleased you enjoyed it...

I've lived here close to 50 years..  since I moved here as a teen... during that time I've lived in several different countries, for work and for retirement, but I always kept this house. It's not been easy to afford it when I was  earning very little money and had a child to raise, but I went without lots of things for many years .. and in actual fact altho' this is one of the most expensive areas in the UK.. a tower block apartment in London, would cost more..and be very much less attractive


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Thanks  for the tour Holly.
> 
> My  cousin  only sends me photos of where & his wife go to.
> And some of their  tiny back yard that's so neat & well kept .
> I send  him back  photos of my messy  yard &  the back field.


yes some people have very tiny back gardens here in the UK... some have none at all, not even a front garden, I would hate that.. if I decided I didn't want any gardens I'd rather live in an apartment than live in a house where there's no garden seprating me from the public walking past...... Most people don't have rear gardens which are as large as so many people in the USA have..(acreage)... unless you're a farmer here..  but my garden is large compared to the average


----------

